# Wolves



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Seattle decided we were lonely over on this side and now we've got wolves. There are 19 separate packs in WA state. A nearby pack finally killed enough of a rancher's cattle to legally be terminated, but they're not going to kill all members of the pack, so I'm guessing the calf killing will continue. 

Here where we just moved, we're on the border of the territory of another pack and they've been sighted IN TOWN a few miles away on several occasions. They're killing dogs and small livestock and will continue to walk more brazenly among people, but numerous ridiculous measures must be taken AND they have to kill 4 confirmed livestock animals before being taken out. I don't think they relocate as a management option. If they did, this humble eastern Washingtonian suggests they go west, where the coasties can love and hug them as if they were their very own.

I raise really expensive goats and just bought my first two livestock guardian dogs this year. They're intact adults and the female is coming in heat. I keep almost convincing myself not to let them breed and then another report shows up about the wolves or the local cougar that has been killing goats and sheep in a couple mile radius of my place. So we'll be adding a couple puppies to our defense system. 

We restarted after moving so I just acquired some rabbits, ducks and geese with the hope that I can raise enough meat to feed 5 of these 100+ pound beasts. Watching the two flank my one year old son, I have no doubt he will walk fearlessly through his early life. 

How many of you have factored in wolf packs to your planning? If you're in the Pacific NW, you really ought to.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am surprised the 3 S's are not being implemented: shoot, shovel and shut up. Three men can keep a secret if two are dead.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Timberwolves are a huge problem in northern MN. They are a large reason that state Moose populations have dropped significantly the past handful of years. About 5 years ago, I got serenaded to by a pack of wolves when walking out very early morn to my deerstand on Potlach Paper company land. Followed me for about a mile and continued to sing once I was in stand. It was quite unnerving, but I found comfort in my .300 win mag and the .357 at my side.
With that said, I am willing to bet that you have liberal fascists to blame for the mess. There has been an initiative in MN to delist the Timberwolves in MN and allow hunting, but a foolish pro-wolf organization in the state has prevented this.
I would plan for them in a SHTF situation if I was in their territory.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I am surprised the 3 S's are not being implemented: shoot, shovel and shut up. Three men can keep a secret if two are dead.


You beat me to it!

I still have a collection of traps and snares if the need arises.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Could we reintroduce the weasel, in the urban and suburban liberal enclaves to *CLEAN OUT ALL THE RATS*?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> I am surprised the 3 S's are not being implemented: shoot, shovel and shut up. Three men can keep a secret if two are dead.


A friend of mine did/does that when it comes to owls poaching his chickens.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> I am surprised the 3 S's are not being implemented: shoot, shovel and shut up. Three men can keep a secret if two are dead.


Many of them are GPS collared. That might get a little hairy trying to explain.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

WI introduced wolves and the deer population in northern WI disappeared. Now they are trying to reintroduce Elk and guess who are eating all the calves. 

I truly wonder how stupid these wild life managers really are. There was a reason our grandfather's wiped out the wolves back in the day. What has changed that we now need to wolf packs??


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No wolves here but coyotes are breeding like crazy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

indie said:


> Many of them are GPS collared. That might get a little hairy trying to explain.







Courtesy of Maine Marine.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

As an owner of a wolf (My Avitar) I am on the fence. There has been a lot of research done on wolf rehabitation. It seems that someone set these loose to close to population, there is supposed to be a certain distance to population they can turn them loose. A lot of the research done has been on wolf skat, when analized the skat has shown that most of the wolf food comes from mice and rats. So indie is right send them to Seattle and clean out the rats when they have done their job send them to Portland and Salem they would never starve. Where we live we have no mice or rats she has taken care of them. Wolves in Alaska come close to the population there seems to be a symbiotic relationship there same here in the cascades. There has to be a balance but livestock and wolves don't balance. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

indie said:


> Many of them are GPS collared. That might get a little hairy trying to explain.


Put the collar in a plastic jug and throw it into a large river, or tie lock it into a freight train


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

We would get a lone wolf pass through every once in a while haven't had any real trouble with them until recently when we lost a couple of lambs. I contacted wildlife they said nothing has been introduced in our area but there were reports of a pack moving through the area. 3 s works for me


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Courtesy of Maine Marine.


Hahaha! Kick ass!



Mad Trapper said:


> Put the collar in a plastic jug and throw it into a large river, or tie lock it into a freight train


Maybe I'm paranoid (did I just say that to THIS crowd?) but I expect they probably would backtrack the GPS pings when something out of the ordinary happened. They are extremely cautious about letting people know where the wolves are and took down live tracking so people couldn't go shoot them. So if they show up at my place and I shoot one, then take the collar and dump it somewhere, won't they come back to me asking questions? I'm a terrible liar.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

They might eat primarily rats and mice but they are sport killers and will wipe out dozens of sheep/elk/etc. at a time. Two Wolves Kill 176 Sheep in 1 Night Near Idaho Falls | Outdoor Life


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Not that I would advocate doing so but I know people gut shoot animals that they want dead but don't want them dead on the spot.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

indie said:


> Hahaha! Kick ass!
> 
> Maybe I'm paranoid (did I just say that to THIS crowd?) but I expect they probably would backtrack the GPS pings when something out of the ordinary happened. They are extremely cautious about letting people know where the wolves are and took down live tracking so people couldn't go shoot them. So if they show up at my place and I shoot one, then take the collar and dump it somewhere, won't they come back to me asking questions? I'm a terrible liar.


Maybe get a couple of eagles? Have them drop off the collars in Seattle!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, that's amazing to watch! I'd have never guessed eagles could do that.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Bet they would work good on drones also. Organic, no batteries, and would survive a EMP!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Are there any types that are legal to own?



Mad Trapper said:


> Bet they would work good on drones also. Organic, no batteries, and would survive a EMP!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

indie said:


> Are there any types that are legal to own?


Let's not go there, this is King Barry Sotero's Amerika 2016...... Shit, out west you can't even collect rainwater!

From what I've learned the Mongols have been using them over 1000 years, take them from the nest and train 8 years.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

So not something you could really pick up and start doing in a SHTF scenario, but it sure would be cool to learn and/or watch in person.



Mad Trapper said:


> Let's not go there, this is King Barry Sotero's Amerika 2016...... Shit, out west you can't even collect rainwater!
> 
> From what I've learned the Mongols have been using them over 1000 years, take them from the nest and train 8 years.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Gunn said:


> As an owner of a wolf (My Avitar) I am on the fence. There has been a lot of research done on wolf rehabitation. It seems that someone set these loose to close to population, there is supposed to be a certain distance to population they can turn them loose. A lot of the research done has been on wolf skat, when analized the skat has shown that most of the wolf food comes from mice and rats. So indie is right send them to Seattle and clean out the rats when they have done their job send them to Portland and Salem they would never starve. Where we live we have no mice or rats she has taken care of them. Wolves in Alaska come close to the population there seems to be a symbiotic relationship there same here in the cascades. There has to be a balance but livestock and wolves don't balance. Just my .02 worth.


Part of the balance is who is the predator a who is the prey? Rules now YOU are the prey and Feds will say SORRY they ate your daughter.

Wolves learn quick, and easy pickings vs I might get shot will make them think, or get more devious.

As said, there is a reason wolves were removed from America as the whites moved west.

Problem is now most Americans go to the store for food. They don't grow nor raise it and have no conception of the toils and risks involved, nor hard work. They see Bambi and Thumper and mailings from HSUS and PETA.

Few Wolves here in the east yet. Plenty of hybrid coyotes that have been a problem I've lived with. They do take out the mice and rats, but I was happier when it was the foxes job. People out west I'm sure were much more happy when it was the coyotes job, rather than the wolf.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

indie said:


> Many of them are GPS collared. That might get a little hairy trying to explain.


One more thought. Got Griz out there? Put the collar in a pile of grizzly poop.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

None, but that would be fun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My plan if I shoot a wolf is to blame it on illegals or muslimes. Then it will be OK.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Naw, pretty sure it's illegal now to blame muslims for anything.



Slippy said:


> My plan if I shoot a wolf is to blame it on illegals or muslimes. Then it will be OK.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Guy here had to defend his kids from a coyote with a concrete block. It bit him and now he's getting rabies treatment. Inside the freakin' city!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Guy here had to defend his kids from a coyote with a concrete block. It bit him and now he's getting rabies treatment. Inside the freakin' city!


Holy crap, that's nuts. Did they get the coyote?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

indie said:


> Holy crap, that's nuts. Did they get the coyote?


Yes, the police killed it.

http://m.wtae.com/news/father-attacked-by-rabid-coyote-fights-back-and-survives/41124206


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Timberwolves are a huge problem in northern MN. They are a large reason that state Moose populations have dropped significantly the past handful of years. About 5 years ago, I got serenaded to by a pack of wolves when walking out very early morn to my deerstand on Potlach Paper company land. Followed me for about a mile and continued to sing once I was in stand. It was quite unnerving, but I found comfort in my .300 win mag and the .357 at my side.
> With that said, I am willing to bet that you have liberal fascists to blame for the mess. There has been an initiative in MN to delist the Timberwolves in MN and allow hunting, but a foolish pro-wolf organization in the state has prevented this.
> I would plan for them in a SHTF situation if I was in their territory.


I heard of a big study done in Texas where they decided a healthy Mountain Lion population did not adversly interfere with a the health of white tail deer herd. We mostly traded our Moose and Wolves off for Coyotes and scrawny little white tail deer some years back. Sorry to hear the wolves are being problem chillins.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Wolves are probably worse than coyotes but... About 20 years ago they reintroduced coyotes in GA. Big deal and people used to take pictures and it was all cute and fuzzy feeling on the TV news. 

Now days coyotes are the bane of the area. Fawns and pets are fair game to the coyotes to the point to where the statewide hunting magazine (Georgia Outdoors Network) offers prizes to people who shoot the most coyotes. 

I occasionally attempt to call a few in in an effort to help the deer population and to protect my small dogs. In the state of GA it's open season on coyotes and hogs.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Probably not every one feels like I do, . . . but a coyote, a wolf, or a dog that is acting remotely suspicious, . . . might just up and get shot. 

Not at all worried about the shovel, . . . he can be buzzard bait and I really don't care.

Where I live, . . . in Ohio, . . . drop off dogs, cats, and whatever else keeps me hopping at times, . . . 

I will not put up with a stinking mutt challenging me on my property, . . . and I've got a 1911 on my hip to back it up.

Had some family members a few years back that razzed me for killing a big red curly haired male, . . . till the one cousin ID'd him as the one that had attacked one of his neighbors kids.

Dogs, coyotes, wolves are predators, . . . I don't put up with it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

indie said:


> Seattle decided we were lonely over on this side and now we've got wolves. There are 19 separate packs in WA state. A nearby pack finally killed enough of a rancher's cattle to legally be terminated, but they're not going to kill all members of the pack, so I'm guessing the calf killing will continue.
> 
> Here where we just moved, we're on the border of the territory of another pack and they've been sighted IN TOWN a few miles away on several occasions. They're killing dogs and small livestock and will continue to walk more brazenly among people, but numerous ridiculous measures must be taken AND they have to kill 4 confirmed livestock animals before being taken out. I don't think they relocate as a management option. If they did, this humble eastern Washingtonian suggests they go west, where the coasties can love and hug them as if they were their very own.
> 
> ...


OK Indie...I get the state and local laws...but so far Wolves are eating your goats...Otter eating your Ducks...

Son you have to figure out which end of the food chain your gonna ride and start eliminating your competition....or obey laws and eat at Kroger....

Sad but true....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Where I live, . . . in Ohio, . . . drop off dogs, cats, and whatever else keeps me hopping at times, . . .
> 
> I will not put up with a stinking mutt challenging me on my property, . . . and I've got a 1911 on my hip to back it up.
> 
> ...


Live out a bit from the city myself. It used to kill me to put a dumped pet down but the humane society and pound won't take them, I've made the calls many times and they are always full unless I bring the animal in, claim it's mine, catch and deliver the animal an hour away, and pay about $45 to drop the dog off to be euthanized. After having several starving dumped dogs charge me on my property and having stuff torn up I also now just put them down. I've had then chew up my truck cargo straps for the sweat flavor in the straps they were so hungry.

One "no kill" shelter told me to use the "5 cent solution" (price of a .22 bullet). I still don't like it but it's a fact of life with so many irresponsible pet owners in the city dumping unwanted pets. Within 5-8 days hunger forces the "pet" to become a savage killer.

I neuter all of my pets. Enough "cute puppies" out there.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> My plan if I shoot a wolf is to blame it on illegals or muslimes. Then it will be OK.


All hell breaks loose my plan is to shoot the illegals and the Muslims. :violent:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I heard of a big study done in Texas where they decided a healthy Mountain Lion population did not adversly interfere with a the health of white tail deer herd. We mostly traded our Moose and Wolves off for Coyotes and scrawny little white tail deer some years back. Sorry to hear the wolves are being problem chillins.


That particular area in which I had hunted quickly became a wasteland for whitetail in a couple of years. We are talking about perfect whitetail habit and the wolves had over-killed the deer.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Slippy said:


> No wolves here but coyotes are breeding like crazy.


Coyotes have decimated the quail population in SOME areas of Alabama. That's not the only reason but it's a contributing factor. Fox is another offender.

Coyotes are to be shot at every opportunity.

Wild hogs as well.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a friend that has two wolves as pets , he raised them from pups and has had them for over ten years , they are very good and very easy to train .


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

No wolves at my place yet, or this would be a whole different post. But they're getting closer. Wolves have an impressively large territory.

As for the otter, I'm hoping he's old news by the end of the day.



New guy 101 said:


> OK Indie...I get the state and local laws...but so far Wolves are eating your goats...Otter eating your Ducks...
> 
> Son you have to figure out which end of the food chain your gonna ride and start eliminating your competition....or obey laws and eat at Kroger....
> 
> Sad but true....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Get a subscription to Fur Fish Game magazine. Have lots of good info on trapping and shooting varmints.

Fur-Fish-Game || The Hunting, Fishing, & Fur Trapping Magazine for Practical Outdoorsmen


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think the little jerk is gone! My husband will be off most of the day today and I was looking forward to a little revenge. How dare he leave before I could get payback?!?!

I walked the pond at dusk yesterday and found one carcass, plus the one floating that I can't get to. That means 4 might have gone off and will hopefully come back. It's hard to see because the grass is tall and my dog was being wimpy, "No, you go first!" "But I'm in sandals, dude, and you're the guard dog!"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

New guy 101 said:


> OK Indie...I get the state and local laws...but so far Wolves are eating your goats...Otter eating your Ducks...
> 
> *Son *you have to figure out which end of the food chain your gonna ride and start eliminating your competition....or obey laws and eat at Kroger....
> 
> Sad but true....


Ummmmm Indie has a hubby ........


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Ummmmm Indie has a hubby ........


That doesn't mean much these days. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Lol^^


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If you have a fence put some 220 conibears where they come in, or a snare. Otherwise they follow water, look for sliides paths etc, that where to trap. 

Best MT


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks. I was wondering if my regular live animal trap might work but when I looked it up, they were all for in the water.



Mad Trapper said:


> If you have a fence put some 220 conibears where they come in, or a snare. Otherwise they follow water, look for sliides paths etc, that where to trap.
> 
> Best MT


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Leg holds work fine but you have a 15-20 lb weasel. It you use legholds you need a droewnning set with some swivels. Same with snares.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

An old wolf hunter I heard about..say put a fence post in the middle of a clearing. Go pee on it once a day for a while. Find some place to hide out with the rifle. The Wolf will come pee on the post too..in a day or so. Then you nail it. I would set up shop upwind. Think them critters mainly come out at night. Assume the position close to dawn and dusk. Wounded rabbit calls work well for Coyotes. I bet a wolf would like it too.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think they're wandering that close to us yet but it'd be interesting to see what would happen. I should get some game cams set up.



bigwheel said:


> An old wolf hunter I heard about..say put a fence post in the middle of a clearing. Go pee on it once a day for a while. Find some place to hide out with the rifle. The Wolf will come pee on the post too..in a day or so. Then you nail it. I would set up shop upwind. Think them critters mainly come out at night. Assume the position close to dawn and dusk. Wounded rabbit calls work well for Coyotes. I bet a wolf would like it too.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I Love wolves but what they released into our country is not the wolves that they killed off years ago. These ones are much bigger, much more aggressive and they have much larger packs. I have seen Wolves in Idaho that look like they are 150lbs or more! These wolves kill just for the kill not for only for food. Heck, even on that TV show "Mountain men" the wolves killed like 15 or so cows and didnt eat any of them before moving on.

I think we need to keep the population down to a manageable level so they dont wipe out the game animals... even if it means the 3 S's


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

One of the ones hanging around town down there was about 7' long they said. It'll take 2 years for my puppies to mature to reliable guardians. I hope we were quick enough.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

indie said:


> One of the ones hanging around town down there was about 7' long they said. It'll take 2 years for my puppies to mature to reliable guardians. I hope we were quick enough.


Get a gun S S S. That will aware the alpha pack you are not "easy"/


----------

